# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Hcg

## Skidoomutt

Anyone have a good legit source for a good price. Had my TRT doc look into a script for it, but about 360$ a month is a little steep. He prescribed me 10000 in pregnyl 2ml every other day. Does this seem like a lot? I just want to get my testicles back to normal size. Most of what I read on here is 500iu to 1000iu every 2 to 3 days. Thoughts?

----------


## almostgone

Ask him how much a script of gonadorelin acetate will cost. Several clinics are using that now in lieu of HCG 

Dosages of HCG most guys run/are scripted are in the 250iu to 500iu 2x/week range. Occasionally, you'll see some guys run higher initial dosages then lower the dose to what I previously mentioned.

----------


## Skidoomutt

Great thanks for the info, I'll run that past him. Yeah, as far as the dosage is concerned I'm not sure why he has me at such a high dose. I haven't gotten answer back yet from him on that, but I figured I should try and find some HCG elsewhere as I can't..or should say won't pay that much a month. My balls are purely cosmetic at this point. Done having kids and am married, but it's a image thing...lol I am currently and have been for the last 2 years been taking topical test 2mg gram 2x a day. Test Levels are around 1000 fairly happy with that.

----------


## Ol_Wolf

I use the gonadorelin as that is what my TRT doctor went with, but mine is a powder that I have to mix with the injection solution. I do it for the same reason. They are purely cosmetic as I have a vasectomy.

----------


## Skidoomutt

https://novagenix.org/does-gonadorelin-work/
This is some interesting info about gonadorelin, the half life seems to be an issue, if this is entirely accurate. This article says depending on your metabolism the half life can be 5 to 20 min and completely gone in a few hours.

----------

